# My car got vandalized!!



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

So I get up this morning and went to start my car, look back and see my tail light sticking out like crazy. I go back and check it out and the whole ass end was beat to hell. I tried to open the trunk, no go. Had to force it open and then it wouldn't shut. I know wo did it.. but can't prove it.. so i'll just fix it myself... Gives me an excuse for a new paint job. And some custom work 

Pics will come later on.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

BlackNismo95 said:


> So I get up this morning and went to start my car, look back and see my tail light sticking out like crazy. I go back and check it out and the whole ass end was beat to hell. I tried to open the trunk, no go. Had to force it open and then it wouldn't shut. I know wo did it.. but can't prove it.. so i'll just fix it myself... Gives me an excuse for a new paint job. And some custom work
> 
> Pics will come later on.


 :jawdrop: That's messed up. They might do it again, be careful. I'd watch out and watch your car, try to catch him in the act. Then you get FREE bodywork and custom work. Hehe. You can always turn something bad into something good if you're there at the right time, ya know.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

That sucks man go beat the shit out of the person who did it, take them to court or somthing don't let them get away with that shit... This is why I hate people in general cuz they're assholes :dumbass:


----------



## RicerX (Feb 6, 2005)

go beat their little prick faces in :fluffy:


----------



## apoklyps60 (Dec 14, 2004)

dont beat them to a pulp..sugar in the gas tank is always more enjoyable. and several cans of paint thinner let set over night.. make sure it is in splotches. dang bro you didnt hear them beatting your car? you must sleep like a log or on the other side of a building. i do not condone retaliation of any kind but if it were me..


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd take pictures and notify the authorities of who you think did it and why. EVEN if they can't prove anything you have no established a record of the ordeal with the police. Now if it happens again you already have the ball rollling.


----------



## DijitaL (Feb 7, 2005)

*bolongy does wonders*

it really does..
LoL

that or post out in front of the suspects house and wait for them to go inside after returning from somewhere..

run up to there car with a molitoff cocktail and light that bish up.

:cheers:


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I know wo did it.. but can't prove it...


Like wes said take pics and inform the police of the suspect. 
But I have a feeling that its and ex. 
If I were you, and thaught they would be back, go to radioshack, or lowes and get one of thoes pen cameras. They are very cheap, but youll need to use a long cable or hide a vcr outside. Catch thoes motherfuckers is the act.
Now do go and retalliate, and mess with their car. YOU SHOULD NEVER USE A MANS CAR TO GET BACK AT HIM, ITS JUST WRONG. 
Also to whoever mentioned the bolony, if I were near you and you said that, id be powdering up the backhand. I dont care how mad, hurt, or pissed at another person, YOU DO NOT FUCK WITH THEIR CARS.<end rant/>


----------



## sentdawg (Oct 27, 2004)

damn man....if you know who did it...i would go whoop his ass or go jus fuck his or her car up too...but thats jus me....u do wut u do..good luck


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

I reported it to the sheriff's office today, they said there was nothing they could do without 100% proof of who did it. no one saw it so  they asked me if i have a lot of enemies cause this was my second complaint of vandalism in 1.5 years..lol. My z24 was vandalized too.. that one as well at my house.. that one got straightened out. Well, here are the pics. notice the chips off the drivers tail light, the big dents under the tail lights, the creasing by the inside weatherstrip on the driver side, the way the driver side is caved in bt the bumper, and how the drivers tail light points to the ditch..lol.. I straightened the tail light out with a hammer and a drill, and popped the dents out as much as i could, but the body is fucked. gotta get it pulled at a body shop. 


































the pictures didn't come out too good.. but i got em.


----------



## RicerX (Feb 6, 2005)

I can barely see anything bro lol, But it looks bad even from here :fluffy:


----------



## jswatson (Feb 14, 2005)

It's a sign, just get a 200SX. :cheers:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

what the hell are those stripes on your tail lights? haha


id do what nostrodomas said and get a camera from radioshack...ive been meaning to do this too but havent got around to doing it...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> what the hell are those stripes on your tail lights? haha


Dude, this ain't time to rip on his car. Keep the comment to yourself.


----------



## BlackNismo95 (Nov 20, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> what the hell are those stripes on your tail lights? haha
> 
> 
> id do what nostrodomas said and get a camera from radioshack...ive been meaning to do this too but havent got around to doing it...


I didn't like how the stock tail looked on the car.. so it's a different look until i get my euro's... I don't really care for it.. but don't feel like taking the time to peel it off..lol


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tfilip1 said:


> Dude, this ain't time to rip on his car. Keep the comment to yourself.




hey....just to let you know....i wasnt ripping on his car, so please, next time dont go around assuming things or please dont take my words out of context.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> hey....just to let you know....i wasnt ripping on his car, so please, next time dont go around assuming things or please dont take my words out of context.


  okay....whatever.

btw - WHAT was "out of context". You LEAD with that comment. NOTHING was taken "out of context". Pal.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> hey....just to let you know....i wasnt ripping on his car, so please, next time dont go around assuming things or please dont take my words out of context.


I took it the same way. I said this before you should work on your delivery if you don't want people to take you "out of context".


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

tfilip1 said:


> okay....whatever.
> 
> btw - WHAT was "out of context". You LEAD with that comment. NOTHING was taken "out of context". Pal.



c'mon now man, i know ur a grown adult, so please be a little bit more civil than this. my response to you wasnt sarcastic nor was it degrading in any way. As for my first post, all i said was "what the hell is that stuff on your tail lights? haha" or something like that...it wasnt followed by some snyde remark or anything to insinuate a dislike to the lights.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i took it as "what kind of lights are those???!!" i noticed the same thing, in the first pic i was like "wtf?" then i started looking around to see what kind of car it is...............it dosent look bad, it damn well cought my eye though.

what you need to do is call up the person you belive did this, and have a chat with them. see if they are freaked out you called them.....test the waters so to speak, then say "so someone jacked my car...sucks huh?" just let them know you are onto them, watching them. if you go without saying a damn thing they will get away scott free, with no remorse either, mess with them. but like NOS said, i dont give a shit what someone does to you, property damage is not cool! even if they are an ass hole they worked hard to get what they have. you beat the hell out of the person, i dont give a carp about them, but property is property <not directed at anyone....allways feel this way, it makes me very angry


----------



## Jared592 (Dec 21, 2004)

BlackNismo95 said:


> I didn't like how the stock tail looked on the car.. so it's a different look until i get my euro's...


----------



## imoloq (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey, I symphatize with you, man. My car got scratched from the front to the back and it looked very obvious everytime I wash the car. But, I like to think of it this way : whenever anyone vandalizes/scratch your car, you can be sure that they are damn jealous of your car and probably your ride is better than theirs. Their vandalism is a testimonial to how good your car looks...heheheh...thats my two cents


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

My max has been vandalized 3 times, and it's not an enemy thing it's school kids.

1) HID stolen
2) HID stolen
3) stole my pressure sensing valve caps leaving all the air out of the tires (3 days ago)

Seth


----------



## matcapir (Feb 20, 2005)

sethwas said:


> My max has been vandalized 3 times, and it's not an enemy thing it's school kids.
> 
> 1) HID stolen
> 2) HID stolen
> ...


damn, you had your HID's stolen twice!!! That blows a big hole in the wallet.


----------

